# Yep i really turned this pot call



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

spalted maple pot call finished with BLO and buffed

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

Who can spot my goof up. Oh well it's a freebie call anyway


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2014)

Well it won't be me . I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CALLS. But it looks pretty.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

The copper showing ? A nice break from pens huh ?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

N


manbuckwal said:


> The copper showing ? A nice break from pens huh ?


no that's not it. Start counting something and you will see it. but I see what you are talking about. Must be just the angle ha I had to go check that out


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 18, 2014)

I was counting the holes and it seemed to have more than most of the ones I've seen.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2014)

Are the holes not spaced evenly? Top right seems to be closer, but it could be the angle of the pic.

I think it looks great.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep I don't know how I is that. Got that hole a little off somehow


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 18, 2014)

We've all done it.  It's still a sharp looking call. Did you get things straightened out after the change in pedestal diameter?


Brent


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> We've all done it.  It's still a sharp looking call. Did you get things straightened out after the change in pedestal diameter?
> 
> 
> Brent


Yes. Brent I'm using the design on the pedestal you told me about . Also a fellow call maker from a couple hours away came over and helped me out with some of his designs so if I can put the pens down for a few days I may get some of these calls done.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2014)

It's nearly impossible to get the holes perfect every time. Most of mine are slightly off, but to a regular person, they'd never notice.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 18, 2014)

It's kind of interesting, I made one that unintentionally had the holes offset. When I got to playing with it, I could change the pitch slighly by rotating it in my hand. I'm going to hunt with it this spring to see if it makes any difference in the woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2014)

That's one thing I've found that side holes can do as well. Closing off a hole or two can make you sound like a different hen.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Still not a bad looking call Tony. Looks like your avatar subject is growing, growing and growing. He is looking great.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Still not a bad looking call Tony. Looks like your avatar subject is growing, growing and growing. He is looking great.
> 
> Ray


Thanks ray and yes the little creep eats more than me. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> It's kind of interesting, I made one that unintentionally had the holes offset. When I got to playing with it, I could change the pitch slighly by rotating it in my hand. I'm going to hunt with it this spring to see if it makes any difference in the woods.


Yeah I did that on purpose I was just messing with y'all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Who can spot my goof up.



You forgot to inscribe my name on it. How could you forget that!


I didn't notice the "misplaced" hole either it looks great to me.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You forgot to inscribe my name on it. How could you forget that!
> 
> 
> I didn't notice the "misplaced" hole either it looks great to me.


It's on the other side Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 18, 2014)

Why they gotta be perfect anyway. If you want that buy an injection molder and start making plastic pots. I free hand drill all mine on a press. Heck...there's a guy or 2 here that look to drill sound holes after a company Christmas party! And they look great.

Fine looking call regardless...If it bugs you that much, take a forstner bit maybe an 1/8 " bigger and open it up shading the long side then open up the hole opposite.

Don't tell anybody...but look at that walnut pot from a previous post....sometimes we just hold the tool in our hand, that call came out nothing like how I envisioned it holding the block of wood. Even down to the finish. It should have 2 nick marks on it from just 1 days usage....lol...but that's not its fault!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> Why they gotta be perfect anyway. If you want that buy an injection molder and start making plastic pots. I free hand drill all mine on a press. Heck...there's a guy or 2 here that look to drill sound holes after a company Christmas party! And they look great.
> 
> Fine looking call regardless...If it bugs you that much, take a forstner bit maybe an 1/8 " bigger and open it up shading the long side then open up the hole opposite.
> 
> Don't tell anybody...but look at that walnut pot from a previous post....sometimes we just bold the tool in our hand, that call came out nothing like how I envisioned it holding the block of wood. Even down to the finish. It should have 2 nick marks on it from just 1 days usage....lol...but that's not its fault!


Thanks. Ah it don't bother me. How good can I get it with 4 dogs roaming the shop and 2 cats tryin to help me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

